# Whats your graphics card history???



## jaxxxon (Nov 5, 2008)

Mine is about 10 years old I think.

1. MX440
2. Radeon 9600pro
3. GeForce 6600
4. X1900XT
5. ASUS HD4850

Normally upgrade every 2 years or so. Or when something comes along that blows my card away, which most of those cards did to the previous one (apart from 9600pro, which made little difference, but I didn't know much then)


----------



## Darknova (Nov 5, 2008)

Geforce
Geforce 2 MMX440 (i think, was much younger then)
Geforce 4 TI4400
Geforce 4 TI4800
nVidia 6600GT
nVidia 7600GT (2 of)
ATi 1950XT
ATi 3870
ATi 4870 512

I still have the past 4 cards


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 5, 2008)

ATi 64mb (Not sure of model)
ATi 128MB (Not sure of model)
ATi X1600 Pro (Overlocked)_
ATi 4850 (havent installed on my machine yet)


----------



## toastem2004 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Sis 530 (intergrated video /w a k6-2+ 450... it played tribes and MS Combat Flight Sim as well as Flight Sim 98)
*GeForce4 Ti 4400  (still working to this day)
*ATi x1300 Pro
*ATi HD 2600 Pro (HTPC)
*ATi 3870


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 5, 2008)

ATi Rage3D(Age of Empires days )
NV TNT2(couldn't play CS )
BFG 6200(sorta played CSS)
HIS X1300(first card I was happy with since the rage)
EVGA 7600GS(meh..)
HIS HD 3850(first ever high end card!)
ASUS HD 4850(best card ever!)
Probably gonna get a ASUS 4850x2 for xmas.. maybe not tho. These are just the cards I used for long periods of time. I owned alot more but didn't have them as long.
ASUS HD 4850


----------



## spearman914 (Nov 5, 2008)

Voodoo 2
ATI Rage3d
MX400
6600 gt
8600 gt
8800 gt
8800 gtx
9800 gt
hd4870x2
dell intergrated gfx <-- it's shitty

Might be longer I just remembered my voodoo 2 when i was 10. 7 more posts to 1k


Edit: Still thinking of what I got...


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 5, 2008)

7600 Gt
8600 Gts
8600 Gts Sli
3870
*4870 X2* <----- 
4870 X2 CF?


----------



## spearman914 (Nov 5, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> 7600 Gt
> 8600 Gts
> 8600 Gts Sli
> 3870
> ...



What does cf stand for? forgot.


----------



## bryan_d (Nov 5, 2008)

Yikes,

Trident VGA PCI 1MB
ATI RAGE 2C
Riva TNT2 M64 ->launched my hobby of computers
Kyro 2
ATI 8500LE 128MB
ATI 9800 128MB r360
ATI X800GTO2 r480
7900GS 256MB
8800GS 384MB  My newest toy!

I did have other cards I used for family computers:
Geforce2 GTS
GF2MX400
ATI FireGL3
Radeon X300
Radeon X300se
GeFroce FX5200 -> 55" LCD

All of these I still have or have sold.

I never made this list before, and it amazes me how long I have been a total nerd for!  Thanks OP. 

bryan d

EDIT: Darn I forgot to add my Voodoo card and the 6800 Ultra that I killed (and still have pinned to my wall).


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 5, 2008)

8800GT 

Only been in the PC business 8 months!

Soon to add a 4870 or a 4850X2 to the list though


----------



## erocker (Nov 5, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> What does cf stand for? forgot.



Cross-dressing Freinds
Crows Feet
Center Field
Oh right!  Tech forum.. Cross Fire.


----------



## spearman914 (Nov 5, 2008)

erocker said:


> Cross-dressing Freinds
> Crows Feet
> Center Field
> Oh right!  Tech forum.. Cross Fire.



Ty.. Out of those four I'll take Cows farts.


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 5, 2008)

erocker said:


> Cross-dressing Freinds
> Crows Feet
> Center Field
> Oh right!  Tech forum.. Cross Fire.




Thanks I needed a laugh!


----------



## flyin15sec (Nov 5, 2008)

I've had older cards, but most were just windows accelerators. Listed are my 3D cards.

S3 Virge
TNT
TNT2
NV 440 MX
ATI 9600 Pro
MSI 4800Ti 8x
PNY Verto 6800GS
EVGA 7800GS
EVGA 7600GT
XFX 9600GT
EVGA 8800GTX
Visiontek HD3870
Visiontek HD4850


----------



## Castiel (Nov 5, 2008)

7600gt
8800gtx
9600gt


----------



## oli_ramsay (Nov 5, 2008)

Onboard (dunno what model or nuffink I was only a wee nipper)
Geforce 440MX IGP
Geforce 6200 AGP
x850xt AGP
8800GT
4870


----------



## Binge (Nov 5, 2008)

Geforce 2 32mb
ATi Rage 128
~~~(HAZED BY DR00GS AND ART SCHOOL)~~~ (probably a Radeon)
Sapphire HD3870
Sapphire HD4870
Visiontek HD4870
Diamond HD4870 OCX
Diamond HD4870x2


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Nov 5, 2008)

ATI Radeo Pro x700 AGP running 4x. Overclcoked it using ATI tools.

8800GT KO Edition, Overclocked as well, after market cooling


----------



## KainXS (Nov 5, 2008)

Nvidia TNT
Nvidia Riva
ATI Rage
ATI Radeon 9600
ATI X300
ATI X1650
ATI X800 Pro
ATI X1950 AGP
ATI 7950GT AGP
Nvida 8800GTS 320MB
ATI HD3850
ATI HD3870
Nvida 8800GT
Nvida 8800GS
Nvida 9800GX2=CURRENT

The only reason I bought the GS is because I thought I could unlock it but you need to solder the extra memory bank to do it and i can't solder good enough


----------



## niko084 (Nov 5, 2008)

Onboard *ancient*
Trident 1mb/2mb cards
Monster 3d and sister card!
Ati Rage
Ati Rage 128
Voodoo 3
ATI 9000
ATI 9200
ATI 9200se
MX440
ATI 9200
ATI 9600xt
ATI 9800pro
ATI x600
ATI 9200
ATI x1300pro
ATI x1300xt
ATI x1950xt
ATI 2600xt gddr4
ATI hd3850 256mb
ATI hd3870 512mb
ATI hd4850 512mb

Others don't remember exact times owned-
x1950pro, 3d Rage XL, Mach 64, hd3450, riva tnt2, x300, 7600gs, 6800xt, 9250se, probably many others I am forgetting...
8600GT, MX4000, AIW 9600, hd3650, hd2600pro, fx5200, x1550, *still thinking*


----------



## wolf (Nov 5, 2008)

ATi:

Radeon 7000
3xRadeon 9200 128mb
GeXcube Radeon 9600XT Extreme 128mb
HIS Radeon 9800Pro Ice-Q 128mb
Sapphire AGP X1950Pro 512 - zalman FS-ZV9
2x HD4870 512 - watercooled


Nvidia:

(honorarily) 3DFX Voodoo banshee 2

PCI Riva TNT2
PCI Geforce 2 Mx400
3x Geforce 4 Mx440
Geforce 4 Ti4400
Geforce Fx 5600Xt 128mb
3x Geforce 6600GT
BFG Geforce 6800 Ultra OC - Arctic Cooling NV5
Gigabyte Geforce 7800GTX 256 - Arctic Cooling NV5
4x XFX Geforce 8600GT oc - Sli, i killed both and XFX gave me XXX replacements
XFX Geforce 8800GT - Zalman VF 1000
MSI Geforce 8800GTX oc - Zalman GWB 8800GTX
3x Asus Geforce 9600GT - 2x512 and a 1024
Inno3d Geforce 9800GTX 512 - Zalman VF 1000


honestly ill have to edit this i know theres more.... i sorta consider myself a collector nowadays


----------



## petepete (Nov 5, 2008)

ready for my monster list?

nVidia Geforce 2
Radeon 9000
Radeon 1900 XT


----------



## OnBoard (Nov 5, 2008)

There was a thread already earlier this year:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=48688

My list is there, just missing current 9800GTX+
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=595156&postcount=54


----------



## chris89 (Nov 5, 2008)

ATI Rage Fury (from 1998 ish till 2004)
ATI 9600 (2004 till 2007)
ATi X1950 Pro AGP (2007 till 2008)

And now

ATI HD4870 1GB verison in crossfire


----------



## Bow (Nov 5, 2008)

2x 8800gt
7950gt
7600
6600o/c

and a few ATI cards it was many moons ago


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 5, 2008)

ATI 9800 PRO 128MB
ATI X1950 PRO 512MB
ATI X1950 XT 256MB
ATI HD 3870 512MB
5X 8800 GS 384MB(With 2 more on the way)
7X 9600 GSO 384MB
2X 8800 GTS G92 512MB


----------



## r9 (Nov 5, 2008)

somee 512kb vga card
s3 virge
Voodoo rush + intel something with 8mb ram
inno3d geforce  mx400 64mb
eagle FX5200 128mb
connect3d radeon 9600xt 256 mb
sapphire x800gto
sapphire x1950pro
xpert vision 9600gso 768
galaxy 9800gt


----------



## Serenity (Nov 5, 2008)

Intel integrated
nVidia 6200 PCI
nVidia 8600GT PCI-E
ATI HD4870 PCI-E


----------



## EiSFX (Nov 6, 2008)

S3 Virge
ASUS Geforce 2 MX 440 32 MB
ATI Radeon 9800Pro 128MB Flashed to 9800XT
Sapphire X800XT Platinum 256 MB
HIS ICEQ 1600Pro 256 MB
ASUS Geforce 6800GT 256MB
Sapphire HD3870 512MB <-- Current


----------



## WarhammerTX (Nov 6, 2008)

2mb trident
voodoo 2
voodoo 3
voodoo banshee
voodoo 4500
voodoo 5000
radeon 8500
radeon 9700
radeon 9800
radeon x800xl
radeon x850pro
radeon x800xt pe
radeon x1950 pro
nvidia 8800gts
radeon 3870
radeon 4850

Damn I wish I had all that money back


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 6, 2008)

1. Radeon 64MB DDR VE (Came with my Gateway Select 1200 Athlon 1200mhz Thunderbird).
2. Voodoo 3 SLI card. Never did get a second card and this was before I knew what I Was doing . 
    Upgraded my Radon Card to this 
3. Radeon 9800 Pro (Came with my Compaq GXZ 5000 Gaming PC)
4. Radeon X800 GTo2 modded to X850 PT PE.
5. Current one, HD 3870.

Before that, I had integrated video on my cpus. My Zenith Data Systems had an Intel Inside chip 66mhz (486 dx2) and integrated video.


----------



## POOLESOFT (Nov 6, 2008)

Intel integrated
ati rage 128 all in wonder agp
ati 8500dv 256 all in wonder agp
ati 9800 256 pro all in wonder agp
ati x800 512 all in wonder agp
ati x1950 512 agp
ati HD4850 512 pcie
in crossfire with
ati HD4870 512 pcie


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's a couple of link pertaining to the same thing.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=16312

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=65105

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=594333



JrRacinFan said:


> Does onboard video solutions count? Well either way, here yah go:
> 
> Onboard video solutions:
> ATi Rage 8mb
> ...





JrRacinFan said:


> I also have to add my pair of 2600 Pros and HD3870. I cam back to ATi with a bang.



Also, waiting on an RMA to come back for the HD3870.


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

XGI Volari V3(QUICKLY upgraded to below)
ATi Radeon 9550 128 MB(loved it)
nVidia GeForce 7900 GT KO(loved it more)
nVidia GeForce MX 4000(temp solution for my dad's PC)
nVidia GeForce FX 5500(another temp solution for dad's PC)
nVidia GeForce 8800 GTS 640 MB(GREAT card)
nVidia GeForce 9800 GTX(great card as well)


----------



## _jM (Nov 6, 2008)

ATi 9800XT 256
ATi X850XT 512
ATi X1600XT 512
ATi X1950XT 512
ATi HD 3850 512

all agp cards untill i build my new rig with 1 or 2 4870x2s


----------



## pagalms (Nov 6, 2008)

ATI Rage 8mb (no idea where it is now)
Nvidia Riva TNT 16MB (no idea where it is now)
ATI Radeon 9250 128mb 64bit (sold)
Nvidia GeForce FX5200 128mb 128bit (dead from running @ max clocks)
Nvidia GeForce 8800GTS 640mb 320bit (using now)


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 6, 2008)

Some Matrox card....
Some Intel integrated crap
ATI Rage IIC
Nvidia TNT 32mb
NVidia MX440
ATI 9600 64mb
EVGA 7900gt 256mb
Diamond 4850 512mb


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 6, 2008)

Trident 1mb ISA
SIS 24bit PCI
Riva TNT 128
Voodoo 1 
Voodoo 2
Voodoo 2 SLI (pci Voodoo cards had Riva as basic card)
Voodoo 3 2000
Voodoo 5 5500
Geforce 256 DDR
Geforce 2 Ultra
Radeon 7000 AIW (went to this to play console games on PC)
Geforce 3 TI500
Geforce 4 TI4600
Geforce FX 5600 Ultra
Geforce FX 5700 Ultra
Radeon 9600XT
Radeon 9800XT
Geforce 6800nu
Geforce 6800GT (flashed to Ultra)
Geforce 7800GS
Radeon 1900XTX 
Geforce 7950GT
SLI 7950GT
8800GS
9800GTX+

I have most all of these cards still actualy. Most of them i killed because i was n00b at OCing and kept them. I always got my uncles cards when he upgraded so i had a decent selection of video cards =)


----------



## Urbklr (Nov 6, 2008)

In order.

Nvidia TNT2 16MB
ATi Radeon 7000 32MB
Jetway Radeon 9200SE 128MB
Nvidia Geforce 6100
Sapphire Radeon x550 128MB
Sapphire Radeon x1600Pro 256MB
Sapphire Radeon x1950Pro 256MB
Sapphire Radeon x800GTO Unlocked
Sapphire Radeon HD2600XT GDDR4
Sapphire Radeon HD2900XT 512MB
VisionTek Radeon HD4850 512MB


----------



## Lt_JWS (Nov 6, 2008)

i've gone though some GPU's......

MX440
FX5200
FX5600
FX5900
FX5950
6200
6600
6600SLI
6800nu modded
6800GT
6800GS
6800GS SLI
2-X800pro
7800GXT 256mb
7950GX2 watercooled and Vmodded 
X1800 512mb
2- X1900XT 512mb
X1950pro Crossfire
8800 320mb
8800 640mb
8800 320mb SLI
2600Pro 512
2900XT 512mb
3850pro 512mb
2- 3870
4850


sad.....


----------



## spearman914 (Nov 6, 2008)

WarhammerTX said:


> 2mb trident
> voodoo 2
> voodoo 3
> voodoo banshee
> ...



Dam ur nvidia interest is so low. 14:1


----------



## Mussels (Nov 6, 2008)

various 256K to 512KB cards.
TnT2 M64
Geforce 4 MX 440
Geforce 4 Ti 4200
radeon 9600PRO
radeon 9800pro
radeon x1600
radeon x1650
radeon x1800xl
radeon x1900GT
radeon x1950GT
Geforce 8800GTS 640
Geforce 8800GTX 768MB
Geforce 8800GT 512MB

Thats just my main system... theres been far too many in my other rigs, to keep up.


----------



## dieselcat18 (Nov 6, 2008)

My GPU family history...

Nvidia GeForce FX5200 128mb (not much to say here)

ATi Radeon 9800PRO 256mb (Loved that card, have it in my wife's PC and it's still running strong)

ATi Sapphire X800XT PE (never ran like I expected it should, Still have it)

Nvidia eVGA 7900GTX 512mb (really nice card, and looks killer with the heat pipes, Still have it)

Nvidia FOXCONN 8800GTX w/ Factory OC 630/2000 (Runs good, but needs tons of power and cooling to run well, Still have it)

ASUS HD4870 512mb (Great card, runs everything, hard time with installing current drivers, wish I had the 1GB version and very impressed with ASUS GPU's)


----------



## JoshBrunelle (Nov 6, 2008)

Some really old Savage S3
Nvidia (Dell?) FX5200
ATI Sapphire 9800 Pro (flashed to some other BIOS)
ATI Sapphire X850XT (flashed to PE BIOS)
ATI Sapphire X1950XTX (died on me after about 2 weeks, and the egg was out of stock for exchange)
Nvidia XFX 8800GTS XXX 320
ATI ASUS EAH4850 (runs awesome with accelero)


----------



## hv43082 (Nov 6, 2008)

Haha I jumped ship every generation.
NVIDA 4600
ATI 9800 Pro
NVIDA 7800GT
ATI x1900xt
NVIDIA 8800GTS => 8800GTX => 8800GTX SLI which gave my giblet the heat stroke 
ATI HD4850 => HD 4870x2


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 6, 2008)

hv43082 said:


> Haha I jumped ship every generation.
> NVIDA 4600
> ATI 9800 Pro
> NVIDA 7800GT
> ...



Hmm I wonder who you will go with next???


----------



## hv43082 (Nov 6, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Hmm I wonder who you will go with next???



Whoever makes the best card.  Intel???? may be not yet.  I don't believe in brand loyalty.  I believe in free market and competition.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Nov 6, 2008)

First was onboard on some windows 3.11 machine
SiS 530i
ATi Rage 128
Some Matrox POS
Geforce FX5500
Geforce 7600GS
ATi X800PE
Geforce 7900GS
Geforce 9600GT
another 9600GT
Two more 7900GS's
Geforce 9800GX2

EDIT:
I feel that it's also important to say I'll be getting my hands on alot of lower end cards for testing and data gathering purposes pretty soon (all nvidia so far) these cards will be including
8400GS
9500GT
8600GT
9400GT
8800GT
9800GT
9800GTX+
GTX260
All cards I will be getting in doubles for testing SLi performance as well.


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 6, 2008)

hv43082 said:


> Whoever makes the best card.  Intel???? may be not yet.  I don't believe in brand loyalty.  I believe in free market and competition.



Amen to that bro!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh dear.  I don't even remember them all.  The oldest I remember using was a Diamond card (original Diamond before they merged, bankrupted, and reappeared later).  It had like 4 MiB onboard memory which was  back in the day. XD

Since then (that I can recall)...
ATI Radeon (R100) PCI 32 MiB
NVIDIA M64 AGP 16 MiB
ATI Radeon 7000 AGP 64 MiB
Sapphire 9800 Pro AGP 128 MiB
PowerColor X800 XL PCIE 256 MiB
eVGA 8500 GT PCIE meh MiB (SERVER--cheapest DX10 card on the market at the time)
eVGA 8800 GT PCIE 256 MiB


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 6, 2008)

ATi Sapphire Radeon 9550 128Mb AGP (really, really crap as at this time I knew 0 about PCs)
GeForce Gigabyte 7600GS 256Mb AGP (did the trick at the time as I was on a 17"CRT)
ATi Sapphire X1950pro 512Mb AGP (Best and last AGP interface card I bought)
GeForce XFX 8800GT xXx 512Mb VF830 Limited Edition (Went through 3 of these, maybe something wrong with the batch the vendor was supplied)
Ati Sapphire HD4850 512Mb (no problems no hassles, good performance & the 8800GTs I was sent made this card look even better)


----------



## ShogoXT (Nov 6, 2008)

ATI Xpert 128 PCI (I totally didnt know diff between PCI and AGP back then, was lucky and learned alot from its terribad drivers)
TNT2 Vanta PCI (bleh, didnt learn as much)
Geforce 2 PCI 
Geforce 4 (last nvidia I will have probably, unlike the ATI drivers, the nvidia drivers didnt teach me anything, only gave me pain)
Radeon 9800SE moded to PRO (AWESOMMMMEEE, broke it though)
X800 XL 
X1950 XT 256MB
HD2900XT 1GB
4850's in CROSSSFIYAAAAAA!


----------



## ShogoXT (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh and after 3dfx died, I had to relearn their legacy. Bought me a couple Voodoo 2's while using Win98. A Diamond version, Pure3d version(very nice), and a QUANTUM3D OBSIDIAN 2 X-24 (MEGAAAAAAAA!!). Sold the obsidian for a profit.


----------



## farlex85 (Nov 6, 2008)

ATI X700 Pro
Evga 8800gts 512mb


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 6, 2008)

GeForce TNT2
GeForce 4 MX
Ati Radeon X1250 (onboard) lol
GeForce 8600GTS
GeForce 8800GT


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Nov 6, 2008)

1. ATI Radeon Xpress 200 Integrated Graphics (256mb,MSI K8 Motherboard)
2. Powercolor ATI Radeon X1550 (256mb, DDR)
3. XFX NVIDIA Geforce 8500GT (512mb, DDR2)
4. MSI NVIDIA Geforce 8600gt OC Edition (256mb, GDDR3)
5. MSI ATI Radeon HD 3870 OC Edition (512mb GDDR4)

 I love my last one


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 6, 2008)

Sapphire X1650pro 512 -->Sapphire x1950 pro 512 --> Sapphire x1950xt 256 -->Sapphire HD 3870 512 --> Dual HIS 4850 ICEQ4 Turbo 512.


----------



## HiddenStupid (Nov 6, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> Voodoo 2
> ATI Rage3d
> MX400
> 6600 gt
> ...



ummm.... why did get u 9800gt when u already have 8800gtx? thats down-grade.






here mine
- x300se
- x700 pro
- x850 xt
- 7900 gtx (will be)
- 9800 gtx (will be)


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Nov 6, 2008)

GeForce 3 ti 500
GeForce 4 Mx440
ATI 9800 pro
Geforce 6850 Ultra
Geforce 7800 gtx
HD 2900 XT
HD 4850 (crossfire) current


----------



## jeebuscrp (Nov 6, 2008)

Voodoo 1 or 2 (Cant remember..mostly played Rogue Spear)
ATI Radeon 9200 128mb I think
ATI Radeon 9700 128mb
ATI Radeon 9600 XT 256mb
EVGA GTX 260 896mb (First switch to Nvidia and I love it.)


----------



## Nick259 (Nov 6, 2008)

Ati 9250 256mb
Ati X1650 Pro 256mb
Ati X1950pro 512mb
Nvidia 8800gts 320mb
Ati 3850 512mb
Nvidia 8800gt 512mb


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 6, 2008)

ATI
3d rage pro
7500 (used in bros comp)
9250 (gave to a bud still uses as backup)
9550
9800pro
x1600PRO (real version)

Nvidia
3dFX banshee 16mb (back up still)
2x Riva TNT 16mb
mx400
2x mx440
4x 5200 (1 is a backup)
2x 6200
7300GS (used in lil bros PC)
8600GT
8800GTS (G92) (used in GF's PC)
9x9600GT
4x9800GTX
2x 9800GX2 (current)

Random
Triton 8mb 


:::EDITED:::


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 6, 2008)

Nvidia Ge-Force 7800 GS CO AGP
Nvidia Ge-Force 8800 Ultra

In future : 

ATI Radeon 5xxxx X2 (40nm FTW !! )


Well not too much, i like to spend a lot of money in a high end VGA then use it until another with a very high and great performance will beat it.


----------



## daehxxiD (Nov 6, 2008)

*Ati 3D Rage II Turbo *(or something like that, I think 4mb vram; I played Tomb Raider 3 and 4, aswell as Starwars: The Dark Menace on it; was running on a P2-266mhz)

*Geforce 256 DDR*(Creative 32mb AGP version; hell yeah. First ran it the old P2-266mhz [Hardware T&L really gave it at least another year of life]) then took it with me on my Pentium 3 800mhz upgrade).

*Geforce 2 GTS*(also 32mb if I'm not mistaken; used it on my P3 and when I switched to the Athlon 1700+ [where it still works today as my grandfathers PC])

*Geforce 4 Ti 4200*(128mb vram and Pixelshaders, I loved this cards Performance/Price-ratio, clocked the living hell out of it aswell; only ran on my AMD 1700+ for approx. 2 years though)

*Ati Radeon 9800xt*(256mb vram, I went for the overkill that time; along with the P4 3.00ghz. Felt it was a wrong buy because of the 9800pro giving almost the same for much less money, but it worked 3-1/2 years for me until PS 3.0 became mandatory... Sold off the whole system for a whoopin 300€ still)

*Ati Mobility Radeon x600/x700*(256mb each, my first venture into mobile computing; I was quite happy with laptoping [also because I've been able to achieve crazy overclocks on both GPU and CPU, reaching better performance than with my Desktop], so I decided to go for something a bit more expensive and sold the laptop (Pentium M 1.8hghz clocked to 2.2ghz) off after 4 months of usage [had it for 400€ and sold it for 350€])

*Ati Mobility Radeon HD2600*(256mb DDR2-Version; totally love the UVD and general AVIVO-Feautures, I'm quite happy with the bang for the buck and the overclock is awesome (500mhz to 700mhz and 400mhz to 570mhz) and modern games run at high settings at moderate resolutions [1024ish]; still I'd wish for the bottlenecks [ie rops and TMUs] and the horrible AA-Performance to be abolished... Guess I'll have to wait for the HD4xxx-Series to go mobile.)

That said, I don't think I'll ever go back to desktoping... I kind of miss the upgradability and modding, but the advantages of a mobile system are just the majority and gaming performance suffices when you have both PS3 and 360 standing right next to you, although the next laptop is likely to be a bit more expensive and faster in the graphics compartment (had this one for 900€). Waiting for USB 3.0 though, HDDs really suffer from the USB 2.0 Bandwidth limitation and eSata is not really widely available.

P.S. This post is quite bloated with sensless information about my thoughts; guess I had the time...


----------



## hugz (Nov 6, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> Voodoo 2
> ATI Rage3d
> MX400
> 6600 gt
> ...



yeah right ...   I lol'ed at "what cf is" 



> Interests
> Building The Best Gaming Rigs



8800GTX  --->    9800GT right.....

all that 14 years old  



btw

.....
Radeon 7500
Radeon 8500
GeForce 5800 Ultra
GeForce 6800 GT
GeForce 8800GTX


----------



## Asylum (Nov 6, 2008)

G Force 5600 AGP
BFG 7800 GT
EVGA 8800 GT
EVGA 8800 GT For SLI


----------



## Jeffredo (Nov 6, 2008)

Only gaming since 2002.

1. Hercules Kyro II PCI
2. Voodoo3 3000 PCI
3. Voodoo5 5500 PCI
4. ATI 9600 Pro AGP
5. Nvidia 5900 AGP
6. ATI X800 XL AGP
7. Nvidia 7800 GS AGP
8. ATI X850 Pro AGP (flashed to an XT)
9. Nvidia 8800 GTX
10. Nvidia GTX 260

Jeez...thats a lot of money down the tubes.


----------



## technicks (Nov 6, 2008)

Mmm. Let me think.

Ati X300
XFX 6600
Ati Radeon X800 Pro
Nvidia 7900GT
ATI Radeon X1900GT
Sapphire X1950 Pro
Ati radeon X1950XT
Foxcon 8800GTS 320
Asus 8800GTS 640
MSI RX HD2600XT
MSI 8800 GTS 512 G92
PNY 9600GT 512 to be replace with
EVGA 9800GTX


----------



## blobster21 (Nov 6, 2008)

i went from an integrated s3 trio 32/64 4megs to my actual sli of gtx280, that pretty sum it up


----------



## vrm4 (Nov 6, 2008)

geforce 4 mx440
geforce 5900se
ati 9800pro
ati x800gto modded to 16 pipes
nvidia 8800gt


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Dual 9800GTX's in SLI(Overclocked to 756/1890/1150)
9800GTX(Overclocked to 756/1890/1150)
8800GTS 512MB(Overclocked to 9800GTX speeds)
Dual 7900GT's in SLI(Overclocked to 7900GTX speeds)
7900GT(Overclocked to 7900GTX speeds)
7800GTX
x800GTO2(Unlocked and overclocked to x850XT)
9800Pro 256MB(Overclocked to 9800XT speeds)
9700Pro AIW(Overclocked  to 9800Pro speeds)
9500(Unlocked and overclocked to 9700 Pro)


----------



## juan adames (Nov 6, 2008)

my first and only card the 8800gt, and hoping to upgrade it to a 280.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 6, 2008)

Ati Xpert 8mb
Hercules 3D prophet 32mb
Ati Rage pro 32MB
NVidia MX200 32MB
Nvidia MX400 32MB
Nvidia MX440 64MB
Gainward Geforce 5600Ultra 256MB
Gainward Geforce 5950Ultra 256MB
Leadtek 6800 Vanilla 128MB
HIS 850XT 256MB IceQ turbo
NVidia 7900GT 256MB
Sapphire 1800XT 256MB
MSI 7900GTO 512MB
Sapphire 1950XTX 256MB
MSI 8800GTS 640MB G80
HIS HD3870 512MB
Asus 8800GT 512MB G92
MSI 8800GTS OC 512MB G92
Inno 3D 8800GTS 512MB G92
2 x palit 8800GT 1GB in SLi
Gainward GTX260

thats as far back as I can remember, there were several crappy 2D only 1MB, 2MB and 4MB cards from the earliy 90's before 3D cards became available that were either "on board" or just so crappy manufacturers refused to put their name on them!


----------



## JC316 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hmm lets see. 

Intel Express 815 8MB shared.
Voodoo 3 3000 PCI
Geforce 2 MX 400 (Probably the best that I have ever owned)
Geforce 4 MX420 PCI (Probably the worst that I have ever owned)
Geforce FX 5900 AGP (Did I REALLY pay $279.99 for it?)
Radeon X850 Pro AGP
X1800XL
X1800GTO
X1800XT
8600GTS
HD2900 Pro
8800GT
HD2900 Pro
HD3870


----------



## Bigjohn (Nov 6, 2008)

Does the embeded craphics in my TRS-80 mod III count?
My 386-33 came with a trident video card with something like 1mb of ram... or was it 64k?


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 6, 2008)

Bigjohn said:


> Does the embeded craphics in my TRS-80 mod III count?
> My 386-33 came with a trident video card with something like 1mb of ram... or was it 64k?



Lol I think the old tridents came in 512k or 1MB


----------



## ShogoXT (Nov 7, 2008)

Lol i just remembered I also had a TNT1 and a Radeon 8500, liked the 8500. My first comp had a Cirrus Logic 2mb 2D only chip LOLOL!


----------



## frankie827 (Nov 7, 2008)

i have had an 8800gts 640mb, then an 8800gt 512mb, and now im on my gtx260 896mb (192sp)

on my older pc i had a geforce 4200ti 64mb, and then i upgraded that to a 6200 256mb


----------



## chuck216 (Nov 7, 2008)

Not counting the TI and commodore computers I had back in the late early 80's. Let's see

Ati Rage 128
ATI AIW 7500 pro
ATI 9000 pro
Visiontech ATI 1300+
Asus ATI 2600 Pro


----------



## Bigjohn (Nov 7, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol I think the old tridents came in 512k or 1MB



Found the invoice... 
would you believe what that 386/33 computer with the Trident 512k video card cost me?

*This is a contest! *>> closest guess to the actual price in the next 12 hours (noon eastern time USA) wins a really nice cigar... (or 2 or 3...)

So, don't enter unless you enjoy cigars... unless you're entering to ENJOY them or because you know someone who will.....

you can register your vote here, or by email to bigjohns at gmail


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 7, 2008)

6000$?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 7, 2008)

$2,499


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 7, 2008)

Bigjohn said:


> Found the invoice...
> would you believe what that 386/33 computer with the Trident 512k video card cost me?
> 
> *This is a contest! *>> closest guess to the actual price in the next 12 hours (noon eastern time USA) wins a really nice cigar... (or 2 or 3...)
> ...



$2.200


----------



## Bigjohn (Nov 7, 2008)

Keep them guesses coming!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 7, 2008)

$699


----------



## Bigjohn (Nov 7, 2008)

Mussels said:


> $699



LOL!
we're not talking the video card here, we're talking the 'whole computer'.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 7, 2008)

Bigjohn said:


> LOL!
> we're not talking the video card here, we're talking the 'whole computer'.



the other guesses were high, i thought to try a low one.

$3,199


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 7, 2008)

Unknown Onboard graphics   -June 2003 first computer bought by Dad.

Radeon 9200 128mb DDR AGP -My first updrade so I could play BF1942-BF Veitnam, Had to get the 9550 because the 9200 couldnt support BF2.
Radeon 9550 256mb DDR AGP -My first OC (430=core 270=mem) went from BF2 low settings to medium
X1900XT 512mb GDDR3 PCI-E Was bought for my first PC build.
X1950XT 512mb GDDR3 PCI-E 
HD3850 512mb GDDR3 PCI-E 2.0
HD4850 512mb GDDR3 PCI-E 2.0  <-Current


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 7, 2008)

Nick89 said:


> Unknown Onboard graphics   -June 2003 first computer bought by Dad.
> 
> Radeon 9200 128mb DDR AGP -My first updrade so I could play BF1942-BF Veitnam, Had to get the 9550 because the 9200 couldnt support BF2.
> Radeon 9550 256mb DDR AGP -My first OC (430=core 270=mem) went from BF2 low settings to medium
> ...



Bah........ATi Fanboi!!!!


----------



## computerdeth (Nov 7, 2008)

PNY GeForce FX 5200 128mb PCI
BFG GeForce FX 5200 256mb PCI
BFG GeForce 6800GT OC AGP
BFG GeForce 8800GTX OC2 PCI E
EVGA GeForce 8800GTS (G92) PCI E
Visiontek HD4850
Visiontek HD4870


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 7, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Bah........ATi Fanboi!!!!



Well I dont consider myself an ATI fanboy I just stuck with something I know worked and had experience with at the time.


----------



## omiknight52 (Nov 7, 2008)

Ati radeon 9550
Ati Radeon 4850


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 7, 2008)

Bigjohn said:


> Found the invoice...
> would you believe what that 386/33 computer with the Trident 512k video card cost me?
> 
> *This is a contest! *>> closest guess to the actual price in the next 12 hours (noon eastern time USA) wins a really nice cigar... (or 2 or 3...)
> ...



$3,000


----------



## Bigjohn (Nov 7, 2008)

Mussels said:


> the other guesses were high, i thought to try a low one.
> 
> $3,199



WINNER.
Actual price, including shipping, 3479.39 USD.

Unit was 386/33
64mb ram
512k Trident Video card
20mb hdd.

I don't have that mobo anymore..


----------



## Zenith (Nov 7, 2008)

8800GTS 512 PCIe*
7950GT 256 PCIe*
HD 3850 AGP
7600GT AGP*
6800GT AGP
6600GT AGP
ATI 9800Pro AGP*
Geforce 4Ti 4200 AGP*
Geforce 2Ti GTS AGP *
Geforce 2GTS Gladiac
Voodoo 2 3000
Voodoo 2 8MB SLI*
Ati Xpert&Play98 AGP

still own them - *


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 7, 2008)

ATI Rage2D pro intergrated in an original imac.
Nvidia fx 5200
ATI X1600 XT (problematic card)
7600GT
7950GT
3850 (256mb version)
4850 Toxic edition.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 7, 2008)

Bigjohn said:


> WINNER.
> Actual price, including shipping, 3479.39 USD.
> 
> Unit was 386/33
> ...



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO i love a good cigar grats on winning the prize though


----------



## mudogramx (Nov 7, 2008)

ATI Rage LT Pro
3DFX Voodoo 3 3000
Nvidia Geforce 2 MX400
PowerVR Kyro 2<---yes I was one of maybe 5 people who had this card
ATI Radeon 9000
Nvidia Geforce 6800GT
ATI Radeon X1600
Nvidia Geforce 8800 GTS G80 version
ATI Radeon 4850


----------



## DaveNiks (Nov 7, 2008)

Geforce 4 MX 420 64MB
BFG Geforce 5700 Ultra 128MB
VisionTek Radeon X850 XT PE 256MB
BFG Geforce 7950 GT 512MB
EVGA 8800 GS 384MB
EVGA 9800 GTX+ 512MB

All of them still work perfectly fine to this day.


----------



## spearman914 (Nov 7, 2008)

@Big john

0-Beyond imagining usd


----------



## Bigjohn (Nov 7, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> @Big john
> 
> 0-Beyond imagining usd


sorry, but I am not understanding... USD = us dollar... as in "american money"...


----------



## Mussels (Nov 8, 2008)

well that was a surprise that i won it.


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Nov 8, 2008)

*GPU History*

1. 2003: GeForce 3 (forgot the sub-category; it was a Gainward Golden Sample though)
2. 2004: GeForceFX 5200 Ultra (128MB) (Gainward)
3. 2005: GeForceFX 5900XT (128MB)     (Gainward)
4. 2006: GeForce 7900GT (256MB)        (XFX)
5. 2007: GeForce 8800GTS (320 MB)     (XFX) (personal favorite, overclocked like a beast)
6. 2008: Radeon 4870 (512MB)             (Sapphire)


My next GPU will depend on the refreshes from nVIDIA or ATI at the beginning of the year....however, I distrust nVIDIA now with all the hardware failure rates as my wife's laptop was a casualty...fortunately we had and extended warranty that HP honored.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 8, 2008)

Damn...I did one of these a while back...but can't find the thread so we're gonna depend on my memory again lol!

SiS Onboard
S3 Trio64v+ w/memory upgrade
ATI Rage 3D
3Dfx Voodoo Banshee
GeForce 2 MX440 AGP
Gigabyte 9600Pro 128MB AGP
ATI X850Pro 256MB AGP (modded to X850XT PE)
Powercolor X1950Pro 256MB PCI-E
ATI X1950XTX PCI-E
Palit 9600GT Sonic 512MB PCI-E
EVGA GTX260 896MB PCI-E
EVGA GTX260 Core216 896MB PCI-E

That's all I can remember, I know some gaps aren't filled near the beginning of the list...but I just can't quite recall lol. I still have the GTX260 216 of course, the 9600GT is modded and running in my G/F's rig, the X850XT PE, 9600Pro, Voodoo Banshee, and 1950XTX.

My favorite cards are:

Voodoo Banshee, many dissed this little 16mb PCI ard, but, for me it allowed me to game...where the S3 Trio 64v+ was barely capable. It still works too!

ATI x850XT PE, modified my PRO to this very easily, slapped an ATI Silencer 5 rv2, oc'd it further, great damn card overall, still pretty capable in some modern games.

Palit 9600GT, so overclockable and with a little and very simple vGPU mod, it goes pretty far, runs pretty cool, especially now with the AC S1 cooler + turbo module on it.

GTX260's...both were great, pretty damn oc-able, both worked perfectly out of the box, both are great performers, their stock cooling is very good on temps, my GPU never goes above 60C, and my VRM's usually stay 3-5C below GPU temps. This is my favorite card, because it just gets the job done...in the HD48xx vs GTX2xx war, the 260 won my vote for stability, cooling, price, performance. Everyone has their own opinion, which is cool..but this card flat out rocks!


----------



## xu^ (Nov 8, 2008)

1mb ISA Cirrus logic ISA        Binned

  4mb S3 Virge PCI                Binned
  4mb 3DFX Voodoo 1 PCI           SOLD

  8mb Diamond Speedstar A55 AGP   SOLD
 12mb 3DFX Voodoo 2 PCI           SOLD

 16mb 3DFX Voodoo 3 3000 AGP      DEAD (Blew and took my board,cpu & ram with it )
 32mb GeForce 1 DDR AGP           SOLD
 32mb Geforce 2 MX400 PCI         (Still Working and unused currently)
128mb GeForce 3 Ti200 AGP         SOLD
128mb GeForce 4 Ti4600 AGP        (Given away)
 64mb GeForce 4 MX4000 AGP        (Still Working and unused currently)
128mb GeForce 6200 AGP            (Currently in 3rd pc)
128mb Geforce 6600GT AGP          (Still Working and unused currently)
128mb ATi 9800 Pro AGP            SOLD
256mb GeForce 7600GT PCI-E        (Still Working and unused currently)
256mb GeForce 7800GT PCI-E        (Given away)
320mb GeForce 8800GTS PCI-E       SOLD
512mb GeForce 9800GTX PCI-E       (Currently in 2nd PC)
896mb GeForce GTX260 PCI-E         (Current)


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 10, 2008)

ATI radeon 9250 256mb (i think)
Nvidia 6800 512 or 256 mb crnt remember
and now HD 2600


----------



## red268 (Nov 10, 2008)

ATI Radeon 9000 Pro 64MB - First one I can remember, also an amazing card.
ATI Radeon x800 GTO 256MB - First one I bought myself.
Nvidia 8400GS 256MB - Came with my first, and only, pre-built PC.
ATI Radeon 3870 XT 256MB GDDR4 - Upgrade from the 8400GS.

The x800GTO was the first computer part I ever bought. I bought that along with 512MB of RAM to put in to the family computer in order to play Oblivion when it came out!! It was buying those bits that got me in to computers in the first place.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 10, 2008)

onboard intel something (played Half-Life) 
Geforce 4MX
Geforce FX5200
Radeon 9250
Geforce 6200
Geforce 8600GT
Geforce 9800GTX


----------



## kajson (Nov 10, 2008)

S3 Virge 2mb - card allowed me to play Civ1
Voodoo 4 32mb - dang i was annoyed when they went bankrupt
ATI Radeon 9800 XT 128MB - great card at the time
X800 XT Platinum Edition 256MB DDR3 AGP - shame it doesnt have shader 3.0 or i'd still have it
8500 GT- came with rest of the low end crap package someone bought without asking me
HIS ICEQ4 4850 - doing its job ^^


----------



## mikek75 (Nov 10, 2008)

Radeon 9200
Nvidia FX5500 (possibly the crappiest card ever made. Put me off Nvidia for life, LOL)
Radeon 9600pro
Radeon X1600Pro
Radeon X1950Pro
Radeon HD3870
Radeon HD4870


----------



## soldier242 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hercules Stingray Pro - ARK1000PV
Daytona 64T+ - Trident ProVidia9685
Miro Crystal DVD - SiS 6326
3Dfx Voodoo 2
Geforce 2 GTS
Geforce 4 Ti 4200
Geforce 4 Ti 4400
Ati Radeon 9700 Pro
Ati X800 XT
Geforce 6800 Pro
Ati X850 Pro
2x Geforce 7900 GS
Geforce 8600 GTS
Geforce 260 GTX


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 10, 2008)

mikek75 said:


> Nvidia FX5500 (possibly the crappiest card ever made. Put me off Nvidia for life, LOL)



My Brother bought the card for the original Far Cry thinking it would run it


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 10, 2008)

Diamond 3dfx monster pci 4mb 
Ati mach64 gt pci
Ati3d rage 2  pci
inno geforce 2 mx400 64mb agp
inno geforce 2 gts 64mb agp
asus 9250 gamer edition 256mb agp
sapphire 9600 pro 128mb agp
powercolor x1650 pro 512 mb agp 
sapphire hd2600xt 512mb pci-e
sapphire hd3850 512mb pci-e
sapphire hd4850 512mb pci-e (now) (dead rma change for the palit)
sapphire x1550 512mb pci-e fanless (now)  second rigs
Palit HD4850 512 mb


----------



## Whilhelm (Nov 13, 2008)

ATI Radeon 9700 Pro 128MB - AGP (In my dads old rig)
ATI Radeon x800GTO2 256MB - PCIe (Sitting in a box)
ATI Radeon x1950 Pro 256MB Crossfire - PCIe (Split up to different systems)
ATI Radeon HD 3870x2 2x512MB - PCIe (Dead and gone )
ATI Radeon HD 4850 512MB Crossfire - PCIe (Stupid non matching cards :shadedshu)
ATI Radeon HD 4870 1024MB Crossfire - PCIe (Coming in a few days )


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't think I could come up with a complete list....


This is one of the many cards that I have.....and used when they were new.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 13, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I don't think I could come up with a complete list....
> 
> 
> This is one of the many cards that I have.....and used when they were new.



oooh, looks like the compact model.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 13, 2008)

I have different ones, but the ATi Mach 32 cards were fantastic!





(not my pic)

This was and is one of my all time favorite cards. I was using it not to long ago!!!!

If anyone remembers lol.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATI_Mach
VESA support LOL

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_BIOS_Extensions


----------



## antzen (Nov 13, 2008)

Nvidia Geforce 3 Ti 200   ... up and running in my mothers PC
Nvidia Geforce FX 5600
ATI Radeon 9800 XT         ... watercooled with Zalman Reserator
ATI Radeon X850 XT PE    ... watercooled with Zalman Reserator
ATI Radeon X1950 XTX     ... watercooled with Zalman Reserator
ATI Radeon HD3870 X2     ... watercooled with Zalman Reserator  ...  up and running


----------



## theorw (Nov 13, 2008)

Ati Radeon x600xt
Ati Radeon x1900xt 256(sold for 140eyros last summer!!!)
Ati Radeon HD3870
Ati Radeon HD3870 TOXIC
Ati Radeon HD4850


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 13, 2008)

SiS 150 Integrated (idk, its onboard... who cares)
Rage Fury MAXX (still functional)
ATI Radeon 7200GT All-In-Wonder (an R100 with 220Mhz Core, 220Mhz 128bit DDR)
X1650Pro (Sold for $50 last summer)
X1650GT (OC'd to X1650XT speeds- Bricked, could probably still be re-flashed)
X1800GTO (OC'd to 700-740Mhz, not unlocked, but unlockable, still functioning just sittin unused)
HD2600XT GDDR4 (860Mhz Core, 2.2Ghz Memory)
ASUS HD4850 (720Mhz Core, 2,010Mhz DDR)

I got tired of the mid-range crowd. They are to lazy.


----------



## mrsemi (Nov 14, 2008)

Ok, lets see.  I forget suffixes and prefixes

Voodoo 3
radeon 7500
radeon 9800pro
nvidia fx 5200
nvidia 6600 le
radeon x800gto
nvidia 8500 
nvidia 8600 gt
radeon 1950gt
nvidia 8800gtx (fried)
nvidia 8800ultra


----------



## Gilletter (Nov 14, 2008)

integrated - whatever it was... on first cpu back in 1994
Riva TNT2
Radeon 9600
Radeon x1650 pro
(hopefully HD4830 or HD4850 for xmas)


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow.... i have nothing compared to any of you guys but here's afew what i remember

Loads of onboard...
ATI Rage...
ATI Rage Pro...
GeForce 5200FX...
7600GT...
8400GS...
8600GT...
And soon maybe another 8600.


----------



## Black Hades (Nov 14, 2008)

Onboard SiS
Geforce 2 MX 220 64Mb SDRAM AGP - RiP
Abit Siluro GeForce4 Ti4200 GPU AGP OC-ed (297 MHz/576 MHz) - it still works perfect in OC after all these years!!! (on a 24/7 working pc)
MSI FX 5900ZT 256bit 420/400Mhz OC-ed 128MB AGP  - still works
Saphire Radeon 2600 HD Pro 512 RAM DDR2 PCI-E  - keep it as a backup card
PowerColor PCS ATi HD 4870 1GB GDDR5 PCI-E :bwhahahaha:


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 14, 2008)

i cant even remember the correct name of my first ones

i had an ati 4mb card.
then an 8 mb matrox tv card which was awesome for the time.
then i added an 8 mb voodoo 2 card which was the first form of sli/crossfire and it made my system blaze.
then i went to a new system with an onboard intel gpu which sucked.
so i added an ati 9000 pro which was decent for medal of honor and ghost recon.
then i upgraded to a x700 which was pretty awesome.
then the x1800 xt which i replaced in less than 2 years,
with a nvidia 9600gt.
and finally my current card the nvidia 9800gtx+


----------



## jamupnorth (Nov 15, 2008)

1 - Nvidia Gforce tnt2 32mb agp
2 - Nvidia Gforce mx  400 32mb agp
3 - Ati 7200 64mb agp
4 - Nvidia Gforce mx 440 128 mb agp
5 - Ati 9800se 128 mb agp
6 - Ati  x1950 256mb pci-e
7 - Ati hd3850 512 mb pci-e
8 - Ati hd4850 512 pci-e

i cant remember the actually brands but 8 cards in 10 years is not bad really


----------



## Deimos (Nov 15, 2008)

Mine isn't nearly as fancy. For all my custom builds

ATI 9800se (Flashed to a pro) =P
ATI x850Pro
NVidia 280GTX


----------



## zithe (Nov 15, 2008)

1. Intel extreme chipset (2005)
2. Radeon 9250 256mb PCI (Visiontek) (March 2005-2008 June)
3. Radeon X1800XT 256mb PCI-e (Unsure of brand) (June 2008 - November 2008)
4. 8800GTX 768mb PCI-e (eVGA) (late november)

I'm an AMD/ATI fan, but I'm willing to buy whatever looks like it's best for me.


----------



## TooFast (Nov 16, 2008)

9700pro
9800pr0
x850xt
x1800xtx
x1900xt
x1950xtx
hd 2900 (very bad card!)
hd 3870
hd 3870 x2
hd 4870
hd 4870x2


----------



## HELLSPAWNPR (Nov 16, 2008)

1. ATI Radeon 8MB AGP
2. Nvidia Gainward 128MB AGP
3. ATI Radeon 9550 256MB AGP
4. XFX 6800XT 256MB PCIE
5.2X EVGA 7900GS 256MB PCIE SLI
6. EVGA 7950GX2 1GB PCIE
7.ATI Radeon 3850 512MB PCIE
8.ATI Radeon 3870 512MC PCIE then crossfire it with the 3850 
9.ATI 3870X2 1 GB  PCIE sold the 3850 and crossfired with the 3870 
10???  only time will tell


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2008)

HELLSPAWNPR said:


> 1. ATI Radeon 8MB AGP
> 2. Nvidia Gainward 128MB AGP
> 3. ATI Radeon 9550 256MB AGP
> 4. XFX 6800XT 256MB PCIE
> ...




fixed


----------



## titan_zero (Nov 17, 2008)

geforce mx 440 64mb evga
ati 9600 xt 256mb
ati x1950 xt 256mb
bfg geforce 8800 gtx
sli geforce 260 216sp evga


----------



## SiliconSlick (Nov 19, 2008)

LOL - I think I will flunk this part of the resume'
some of these are wild guesses:
let's see the 8086 12mhz had a 64k ? The ham radio guys loved those though.
skipping a bunch
80386 20mhz- maybe a trident 128k - it ran linux compiled - and doom1 great.
Skipping the vesa and eisa weird ones (the LONG brown slot32vesa and LONG black slot16isa some probably have never seen)
~ two dozen or whatever half meg-meg flavors from ati mach 64 to trident 9800 1 megs, S3 -pci
Diamond 1meg add2 chips for 2 meg ( these were like adding 2 long bios chips in the "brown frames" )
ATI onboards galore - pentium 60 to 200mmx
cripes Vanta - voodoo (8 meg)
intel 8 meg agp (name escapes me now but it was pretty good and popular)
voodoo2 pci (12 meg)
strange gigantic pci "cad" freak cards with onboard 30 or 72 pin ram(4 -16 meg total)
~two dozen or whatever various integrated pcchips and intel flavors shared up to 128meg
16 meg matrox
12 16 32 64 meg earlies from S3tc texture - Banshees - Ti - to geforce2 mx 400 etc
radeon AIW 128 + flavors
9600's area and above
x300 (pci e 128 meg)
6800's etc
1900's some agp
anyway... I've got boxfulls.

Currently an oc GTX260/192


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 19, 2008)

*Gfx History*

I started out with a GeForce 4 MX440, went up to a 9200, then 9200se, then a 9600 pro, from that to an X1600, and finally my 2 HD4850's.


----------



## Dos101 (Nov 21, 2008)

1 - 3DFX Voodoo PCI
2 - 3DFX Voodoo 2 PCI
3 - ATI 9200 SE 128MB PCI
4 - ATI X700 128MB Mobility PCI-E(only had a laptop at the time  )
5 - ATI X1950XTX PCI-E
6 - ATI HD 2900XT 512MB PCI-E
7 - ATI HD 4870 & 4850 CrossfireX


----------



## theeldest (Nov 21, 2008)

Voodoo 3 35000 <= With the AV in/out pod and TV Tuner
nVidia GeForce MX440
ATI 9600pro (laptop)
ATI x1300pro
nVidia 7600GT


----------



## scaremonger (Nov 23, 2008)

ATI Radeon X850 
only one can name that is any good. i was told it was the best at one time but now i can see they fooled me


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 23, 2008)

> now i can see they fooled me



u wasn't the only one, so was i with ma 2600 xt haha


----------



## stuartb04 (Nov 23, 2008)

x1950pro

awaiting hd4850 to arrive this week


----------



## stefanels (Nov 28, 2008)

AGP:
3dfx Voodoo3 16Mb (was a nice card... played Quake2 non-stop)
Creative Labs Riva TNT2 Ultra 32Mb
Leadtek WinFast Geforce2 GTS 32Mb
Palit Daytona GeForce4 MX4000 128Mb (worst card ever !!!)
Asus ATI 9550 256Mb
GeCube ATI 9600XT 256Mb

PCI-Express:
Inno3D GeForce 7600GT 256Mb
Powercolor X1900XT 256Mb
Gigabyte ATI HD3850 256Mb 
Powercolor ATI HD3850 Extreme 512Mb
Galaxy GeForce 9600GSO 386Mb
Galaxy GeForce 9600GT 1Gb
Galaxy GeForce 9800GT 1Gb
Galaxy 9800GTX+ 512Mb (purchased on 02.12.08)


----------



## caleb (Dec 4, 2008)

I dont see anybody mention the one GFX that started the AGP adventure.

- NV Riva 128ZX !


----------



## MARYAM (Dec 4, 2008)

ATI Radeon 7000
NVIDIA Geforce 4 Ti 4600
GIGABYTE Radeon 9800 XT
MSI Geforce 6800 Ultra
MSI Geforce 7800 GT
PowerColor Radeon X1950 Pro
EVGA Geforce 8600 GTS
EVGA Geforce 8800 GT

& Soon: VisionTek Radeon HD 4870 X2


----------



## Aceman.au (Dec 4, 2008)

Only my first PC this year... But my mums PC had an OLDDDDD ATI card...

An ATI 9200
Now: ATI EAH 3870
Possibly Next: ATI 4870


----------



## swaaye (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh all these young, new gamer folk!!!  

Chronologically,
Tandy 1000TX integrated 16color
Trident 8900C ISA VGA
Diamond Speedstar Pro ISA 1MB (CL-GD5426)
Hercules Dynamite Power VLB 2MB (ET4000)
Number Nine Motion 771 VLB 2MB (S3 968)
Matrox Mystique 220 Business 4MB PCI
Orchid Righteous 3D (Voodoo1)
Diamond Stealth II S220 (Verite V2100)
Matrox Millennium G200
STB Velocity 4400 (NV TNT)
Matrox Millennium G400
ATI Radeon LE
ATI Radeon 8500
ATI Radeon 9700
ATI Mobility Radeon 9600
ATI Radeon X800GTO2
NVIDIA GeForce Go 6800
NVIDIA GeForce 8800GTX
NVIDIA GeForce Go 7800 GTX
NVIDIA GeForce 8600GT
ATI Radeon HD 3850

Considering I'm a hardware enthusiast, I've also checked out over the years:
Rendition Verite V1000, V2200
Voodoo5 5500
Voodoo3
Voodoo2
Voodoo Rush
GeForce FX 5950 Ultra, 5600
ATI Rage 128, Rage Pro, Rage II
Cirrus Logic Laguna 3D
S3 Savage 4, Savage 2000, ViRGE
Neomagic Magicgraph 128
Number Nine Imagine 128 II

I just like to mess around with everything I can get my hands on.


----------



## AMG (Dec 29, 2008)

can't rember some of them

some 3DFX matrox maybe or s3 can't rember still have but dead
32Mb herc 
64Mb herc
32 nvdia 4 MX 440 OR WAS that 64 meh can't rember that was the creative one 
128Mb FX5700 LE (crap card) regret buying it :|) 
came with a ready made PC 9200SE alling wonder, again that was rubbish
ATI radeon 9550 (awsome little card) still runing strong if i can find it x_x
ATI radeon X1650 pro AGP still alive and well
ATI radeon HD3870 still alive today, nice card 
ATI radeon HD4870 my currnet card its a aswome thing


----------



## domy85 (Dec 29, 2008)

ATI Rage Pro
ATI X800 <--- very nice card at the time
Nvidia (2) 8800 GTS
NVidia 8800 Ultra
ATI (2) 3870x2
ATI 2900
ATI 4870 1GB

2 or 3 others I cant remember.....


----------



## Analog_Manner (Dec 29, 2008)

EVGA Nvidia GeForce 6600 GT (2005)
PNY Nvidia GeForce 8500 GT  (2007)
BFG Nvidia GeForce 9800 GTX  (2008)


----------



## cdawall (Dec 29, 2008)

lol this will be amusing

asus ti4200 64mb AGP 4x @340/615 (well past ti4800 max oc's)
MSI ti4200 128mb
BFG 7800GS OC (700mhz core)
3xHD3850 256mb
X1900 GT
HD3200
8800GTS 512mb

and next i will have
6800GS 512mb GDDR3 256bit ed
radeon 7500 64mb DDR
FX 5700 128mb VIVO
FX 5200 128mb
6200 128mb (should be moddable to 6600GT)
radeon 9800
MX 200


----------



## blueskynis (Dec 29, 2008)

1. Intel 740 8Mb
2. GeForce 4 MX440 64MB
3. GeForce 5200 128MB
4. Intel 945G
5. GeForce 8600GT 256MB


----------



## HolyCow02 (Dec 29, 2008)

Geforce 2 MX400 ( I think? I was young and naive then )
Radeon X850XT AIW
Radeon x1950 Pro
Radeon 4870 512MB

And that would be all. I usually don't upgrade my GPU unless I need to, but that was before I had a job. Now that just might change


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 29, 2008)

blueskynis said:


> 1. Intel 740 8Mb
> 2. GeForce 4 MX440 64MB
> 3. GeForce 5200 128MB
> 4. Intel 945G
> 5. GeForce 8600GT 256MB



IGP doesn't count as a graphics card. It's just a video controller with 3d support. And that 8600gt is kinda outdated. Planning on getting a new GPU?


----------



## Dazzeerr (Dec 29, 2008)

My graphics card history is dull compared to a lot 

Geforce 2 MX 32mb?
Geforce 4400MX 64mb?
Geforce FX 5200 128mb
Geforce 8500GT 256mb

and a Geforce 9800GTX+ 512mb ordered, should be here in a bit


----------



## Mix-Master (Jan 1, 2009)

My list is long and may be slightly out of order, well here goes :-

Tseng Labs ET6000
S3 Trio 64
Matrox Millenium
Orchid Righteous 3d
Matrox Mystique
Creative Voodoo 2 in SLI
Matrox Millenium II
Riva 128
Nvidia TNT2 Ultra
Asus Geforce 
Geforce 2 GTS
Leadtek Geforce 3 Titanium 200
Asus Geforce 4 4400
Powercolor 9800 SE
Sapphire X800 PRO
XFX 7800 GT
Leadtek 7900 GTX
Asus 7600 GT (bought to tide me over till me 7900gtx got replaced under warranty)
Powercolor 9550 (for htpc)
POV 8800GTS 640
Sapphire 2400pro (for 2nd htpc)
Asus 7600 GS Silent (to replace crappy 2400 for htpc)
Sapphire 3870 x2
Asus 9800 GTX
Asus 9600 gt (current htpc card)
Sapphire ATI 4870 512meg  Crossfire
Sapphire ATI 4870 1024meg Crossfire

Think i have missed a couple at start, had quite a few pci ones when i started my hobby.


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 1, 2009)

Mix-Master said:


> My list is long and may be slightly out of order, well here goes :-
> 
> Tseng Labs ET6000
> S3 Trio 64
> ...



 damn, you really have experience

i only had 4, an intel extreme from the 90', a trident, a fx 5200 and my current 8600


----------



## Mix-Master (Jan 1, 2009)

Yea, been kicking since the dawn of 3d acclerators.  Think i missed a Vesa bus card aswell


----------



## VanguardGX (Jan 1, 2009)

ATi Rage 128 16MB
GeForce2 MX 200 32MB
Jetway ATi Radeon 9200SE 128 MB
ATi Radeon 9600XT 128 MB
Sapphire ATi Radeon X800GTO 256 MB
Sapphire ATi Radeon X1600pro 512 MB
Diamond Viper ATi Radeon X1950pro 512 MB
Diamond Viper ATi Radeon HD 3870 512 MB

yup that's about it? I think


----------



## OCQuadNick (Jan 1, 2009)

1] 6800 ultra Pny
2] 2x7800GTS 256 BFG
3] 8800gts 320 evga
4] 3x3870's 512 Visiontec
5] 4870x2 Saphire

And i still got them all =)


----------



## From_Nowhere (Jan 1, 2009)

My Graphics Card History (including IGP):


Mobile:

ATI Radeon Xpress 200m 
ATI Radeon HD 2600XT
Nvidia GeForce 9600M-GT

Desktop:

Nvidia GeForce MX 400 
ATI Radeon X1600XT
ATI Radeon HD 3850
Nvidia GeForce GTX 280 

and soon I'll have a Nvidia GeForce GTX 260 (55nm).


----------



## stefanels (Jan 1, 2009)

stefanels said:


> AGP:
> 3dfx Voodoo3 2000 16Mb (was a nice card... played Quake2 non-stop)
> Creative Labs Riva TNT2 Ultra 32Mb
> Leadtek WinFast Geforce2 GTS 32Mb
> ...



HIS ATI HD4850 IceQ4 1Gb (winned on 31.12.08) hooray


----------



## Face-_- (Jan 2, 2009)

ati 9250
ati 9600
8800gts

Hopefully a gtx 260 soon.


----------



## desertmonk (Jan 4, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> 5X 8800 GS 384MB(With 2 more on the way)
> 7X 9600 GSO 384MB



I'm confused lol? do you run several rigs with same GFX cards? build several rigs for friends? REALLY unlucky with DOA cards?

I mean you've a total of 12 identical cards there?!?! Anywho, my short history:


Geforce2 MX440
Radeon 9600XT
GeForce 8600GT
Radeon HD4830


hmm... looks like it's nvidia's turn again next time  I get "idiot of the century" award for paying FULL price a few weeks after launch for the 8600GT (£120)


----------



## fritoking (Jan 4, 2009)

radeon 7500
 radeon 9600 pro
 radeon x1600 pro
 radeon 2600 xt


----------



## Bigjohn (Jan 4, 2009)

I just found the install cd for my viper 770...

wow.


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 4, 2009)

ok, you guys ready?

Powercolor HD 3870XT 512MB

Thats it, but i do have an 8800GTX arriving tomorrow.


----------



## jamupnorth (Jan 4, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> ok, you guys ready?
> 
> Powercolor HD 3870XT 512MB
> 
> Thats it, but i do have an 8800GTX arriving tomorrow.



Why ?


----------



## zithe (Jan 5, 2009)

jamupnorth said:


> Why ?



What's wrong with an 8800GTX?


----------



## Emanuel1788 (Jan 5, 2009)

ATi All In Wonder Rage 128
ATi Radeon 8500LE
ATi Radeon 9800Pro
ATi Radeon X850XT
ATi Radeon 4870


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 5, 2009)

jamupnorth said:


> Why ?



Yea, what wrong with the 8800GTX? With the selling of my 3870, im practically getting it for £30. Seems good to me. And im new (ish) to all this enthusiast stuff, so an upgrade like that should teach me some stuff.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 5, 2009)

cdawall said:


> lol this will be amusing
> 
> asus ti4200 64mb AGP 4x @340/615 (well past ti4800 max oc's)
> MSI ti4200 128mb
> ...



add a 7950GX2 to this
and onboard 780a


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 5, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> ATi Rage3D(Age of Empires days )
> NV TNT2(couldn't play CS )
> BFG 6200(sorta played CSS)
> HIS X1300(first card I was happy with since the rage)
> ...



Updated


----------



## NeSeNVi (Jan 5, 2009)

1. S3 Virge 4MB on AGP 2x slot (if I remember correctly).
2. Riva TNT2 Pro 32MB (do not remember producent) on AGP 4x (or 2x) slot.
3. I forgot about this loud and good card: Leadtek GeForce 4 Titanium 64MB on AGP 4x Slot.
3. and now Galaxy GeForce 7600GS Premium 256MB on AGP 8x slot.


----------



## Wingo101 (Jan 5, 2009)

1. Geforce MX 2 64MB
2. ATI 9800Pro 128mb
3. ATI X700 256mb
4. Geforce 8800GT Extreme Edition
5. Geforce GTX 260 Extreme +


----------



## ComradeSader (Jan 10, 2009)

Desktop:
nVidia 6200 256mb
ATI 9600 256mb
ATI X1650 512mb AGP
ATI X1650 512mb PCI-E
8800GTS 640mb
(soon to be) HD4850 512mb CF

Mobile:
Some ATI 128mb Dedicated thing
nVidia 9600M GT 512mb


----------



## Frizz (Jan 10, 2009)

ATI Radeon 9550 AGP
ATI Radeon 3650 AGP
ATI Radeon 4850 PCIE HIS Reference - (Faulty)
ATI Radeon 4850 PCIE HIS ICEQ4 512mb - (Faulty)

ATI Radeon 4850 PCIE HIS ICEQ4 512mb- (Current)
ATI Radeon 4850 PCIE HIS ICEQ4 1GB - (Current)


I think with the money I spent on 4850 crossfire setup I could have bought a 4870x2 with BAH IM STUPID.


----------



## Drizzt5 (Jan 10, 2009)

^^ don't feel too bad, there isn't a huge enough difference between 4870x2 and 4850 crossfire to make you cry yet, + you can always sell individual cards later on or if u need to upgrade, sell one, keep one and use it 

onboard - empire earth
mx400 - GTA: San Andreas becomes playable!!
fx 5200 -finally able to play cs:s rofl!
8500 gt - tf2
8500gt sli - epic fun
8800gt - woot
8800gt sli - EPIC WOOT
4850 - My first Pencil mod
4850 crossfire - My first headache caused by drivers -_-, but I broke 21k in 3dmark06


----------



## Sylvester (Jan 10, 2009)

Cirrus logic pci
Creative Voodoo Banshee 8Mb+8Mb 2D/3D pci
Elsa Geforce2 AGP
Sapphire Radeon 9700 AGP
Powercolor Radeon X850XTpe AGP
Asus Radeon 3870X2 PCIe


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 10, 2009)

Main Rig over the ages:

Something ancient with 2Mb of memory, name eludes me.
3DFX Vulcan 2
GeForce 2
GeForce 440MX
Innovision GeForce 6600 (non-GT)
eVGA GeForce 7800GT 256Mb KO
Leadtek GeForce 8800GTS 640Mb
Asus GeForce 8800GT + Gigabyte GeForce 8800GT SLI
Sapphire HD4870X2

Additional Cards (These come in after the Leadtek card chronologically and serve(d) other rigs, all of those save the 9600GT were bought 2nd hand, I still have all of them in various computers, except for the HD3850 which I sold and the Sapphire HD2600XT which died):
Sapphire HD2600XT 256Mb GDDR3
Connect3D HD3850 256Mb GDDR3
Sparkle GeForce 8500GT 256Mb DDR2 PCI (not PCI-E)
Gigabyte GeForce 9600GT Silent 512Mb GDDR3
Sapphire X1800XL 512Mb GDDR3
PowerColor HD2600XT 256Mb GDDR4
GeForce FX 5200 AGP
Radeon 9800Pro 128Mb AGP

And on the Laptop:
GeForce 8600M GT 256Mb GDDR3


----------



## pellolfo (Jan 12, 2009)

My graphic cards:

Cirrus Logic 1Mb
S3 Virge 3D 4 Mb
Matrox G200 8Mb
ATi Rage 128 32Mb
ATi Radeon 7500 64 Mb
ATi Radeon 9600 Pro 256 Mb
Nvidia GeForce 7600 GT 256 Mb
Nvidia GeForce 8600 GTS 256 Mb
Nvidia GeForce 9600 GT 512 Mb (current)


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 12, 2009)

Diamond Stealth S60 Radeon 700032MB PCI *60 dollars*
 Radeon 9250 64bit 256mb PCI *45 dollars*
 Evga FX5200 128MB 64bit PCI *50 dollars*
 3DFuzion 256MB 128bit PCI *82 dollars*
 Jaton 5200 128bit 64bit PCI * 15 dollars*
 BFG 6200 OC 256MB 64bit PCI *116 dollars*
 Visiontek 2400HD 256MB 64bit PCI (Which i am using now) *135 dollars*
 PNY 8400GS 512MB PCI(which i took back, too big for my small tower ) *83 dollars*

Plan to keep my BFG 6200/2400HD for my Pentium III, and i plan to buy a Diamond Stealth 9250 256mb 128bit PCI card for backup, and buy a 8400GS 512MB the BFG or Sparkle or Albatron version for my P3. 

For my secondary rig, i am buying a 8600GT PCI version, and a Diamond 1GB 4670 PCIE. Once the 3450 PCI version comes out, i will be getting rid of the 2400HD.


----------



## postumus (Jan 12, 2009)

riva 128
riva tnt
riva tnt2/ultra? I cant remember 
geforce 1
geforce 256?
ati 9500 moded to 9700
ati x800
nv 6800 ultra
6600gt
x1900xt
2900
8800gt
3870x2
8800gts 512
gtx 280


----------



## daehxxiD (Jan 12, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Diamond Stealth S60 Radeon 700032MB PCI *60 dollars*
> Radeon 9250 64bit 256mb PCI *45 dollars*
> Evga FX5200 128MB 64bit PCI *50 dollars*
> 3DFuzion 256MB 128bit PCI *82 dollars*
> ...



Don't mean to be an ass, but I was wondering: Wouldn't it be cheaper to simply go with a good system that has integrated an integrated GPU? It's not like they are much worse than all those 64bit bandwidth GPUs you have there + you would have something more than a p3.

Really don't want to be correcting your way of using your PC; just wondering why you are still on a P3 and have a shitload of low-budget 3d-cards which summed up would make a far more equal to a more powerful system with a  decent GPU-Solution. ^^'


----------



## theeldest (Jan 13, 2009)

Voodoo 3 3500 <= With the AV in/out pod and TV Tuner
nVidia GeForce MX440
ATI 9600pro (laptop)
ATI x1300pro
nVidia 7600GT
ATI 4870 512MB

That last jump was a doozy. I can hardly believe the fps!


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 15, 2009)

Dixxhead said:


> Don't mean to be an ass, but I was wondering: Wouldn't it be cheaper to simply go with a good system that has integrated an integrated GPU?


LOL i don't use Integrated anymore, i stop doing that when i knew what a GPU was, this was back in late 2005 btw. Yes i didn't know what a graphic card was until mid to late 2005  



Dixxhead said:


> It's not like they are much worse than all those 64bit bandwidth GPUs you have there + you would have something more than a p3.


I plan to buy a secondary computer in the future, so i will have a more powerful rig soon enough. 



Dixxhead said:


> just wondering why you are still on a P3


Because my pentium III is awesome and its been working since 2000, and it plays my games just fine. Its my main computer, so i am gaming in 2009 on a P3/600mhz/90watts, baby


----------



## J-Man (Jan 15, 2009)

1. XFX 5200 FX 128MB (I think it was 128MB)

2. ASUS 7800 GT Extreme edition

3. Inno3d 8800 GTS 640 MB

4. GeCube 3870 x2 overclocked edition

5. 4870 x2 by HIS (current card).


----------



## JC316 (Jan 15, 2009)

Well, a 9600GSO can now be added to my list of cards.

Voodoo 3 3000 PCI
Geforce 2 MX 400 PCI
Geforce 4 MX420 PCI
Geforce 4 TI 4200 AGP
Geforce FX5900 AGP
Radeon X850 Pro AGP and a second one now
Radeon X1800XL
Radeon X1800GTO
Radeon X1800XT
Geforce 8600GTS
HD 2900 Pro/XT
8800GT
Radeon 2900XT
8800GS
HD3870
Crossfire 2600XT
9600GSO


----------



## AsphyxiA (Jan 15, 2009)

1mb super VGA card
2mb Vanta LT
SIS integrated
ATI 7200 64mb
Geforce 5700 Ultra 128mb
X800 Pro 256mb (modded of course)


----------

